# question about spark plug wires



## lotus197 (Apr 27, 2003)

Hello, I have a question about spark plug wires. I have a 1992 nissan sentra xe. It is a 1.6L 4cyl engine. The engine code is GA16DE. I have been looking for performance spark plug wires. But the only them for the 2.0 SE-R model. Will the SE-R plugs work on my XE?? If so.... will the SE-R plugs fit correctly in the manifold or will they be loosely sticking out? thanks for your time..........




Does anyone know any good websites or stores that sell performance spark plug wires under 60$(have to red or black)


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

OEM are the best for you. Do not spend the money on aftermarket unless you are pushing mad horsepower well over 200hp.

Complete waste of money.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

yes you can use the plats listed for the SR20... many people do. I ditto the above post. Don't waste your money on the high dollar wires like Nology or Vitek (sp?). Stick with OEM, if you want colored ones get NGK,,, NGK also makes the OEM wires... so they are basically the same...


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

well...if you are handy enough you could get a spark plug wire kit and do your own. all you do is cut them to length and put the ends on. well, it sounds a little easier than it is but its better than having wires hanging around where they dont belong. and you can usually get whatever color you want just ask your local parts store they can get ya started. and i think most of them run around $20ish...but i could be wrong


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

I actually just bought a set of spark plug wires for my 1.6L GA16. i got Accel 8mm ones, made specifically for that engine, for 60 bucks. I agree with the other people about the Nology ones tho. 140 dollars is way too much. Go to your local Checker, and they should hav them, if not they can order them.


----------

